# Temp drop at 13dpo after ?implantation bleeding at 9dpo



## justmeinlove

At 9 dpo, after using the loo in the morning, I wiped and there was enough blood that it looked like the first wipe when you realise AF is finally starting up.

But that was all, nothing after that. Honestly after the subsequent sky high temps and twinges over the weekend, I could have SWORN I was pregnant. After all, why else would I have bled briefly at 9 dpo?

And yet, today, 13 dpo, my temp drops. So presumably (as per usual) I'm not pregnant. Despite the most obvious symptoms in the world.

So my questions are:

- why on EARTH did I f***ing bleed if I wasn't pregnant?
- Has anyone ever seen a temp recover after this sort of 13 dpo nonsense? I never have and don't expect it, but just wonder.
- What the hell is the point if you can get massive symptoms like this but still not be pregnant. Seriously.

:brat:


----------



## PB&J

Hi. It's so frustrating isn't it? My chart went triphasic but the last few days my temps have gone up and down. I haven't tested test as the temps are making me think that I'm out.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d348d/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

I have no idea about the bleed though. I will say what everyone on here says though - you're not out until AF shows. Good luck.


----------



## justmeinlove

PB&J, ah I see your chart is doing that deeply annoying thing of until yesterday going 'wooo look at me I'm AWESOME!' and then today going 'hahahahahaha screw you!'
Have some sympathetic hugs.

And I know, I know, but I've never seen my temps recover from a drop at this point so... But thank you. I appreciate it. I actually hope (unlikely) I AM pregnant, otherwise that really does raise the question of 'wth was that then?!'


----------



## x Helen x

Aww hun I know how frustrating it can be, I had this happen to me on a few occasions. I had what appeared to be "implantation bleeding" and would really get my hopes up, only to be confronted by AF later on :(

One the two occasions that I did fall pregnant (one ending in chemical) I didn't have any bleeding at all, but I _did_ have an implantation dip.

Hope you get your BFP!! You're not out until the :witch: arrives!

:dust:


----------



## justmeinlove

Helen, what did you attribute the bleeding to?? And how much was it? Hope not tmi?


----------



## x Helen x

justmeinlove said:


> Helen, what did you attribute the bleeding to?? And how much was it? Hope not tmi?

I have no idea what it was from, just put it down to my body having a "clear out" of some kind. To be honest, if it wasn't for the fact that I was physically checking every piece of toilet paper during the TWW then I probably wouldn't have noticed!

The one cycle it was no more than a pink streak on the paper, and the other time it was a little bit more (about the size of a finger tip) and was dark brown in colour. Have no idea what caused it, but it certainly got my hopes up!!

If it helps, I did have implantation bleeding when I did finally get pregnant, but not until I was 8 weeks along!! I thought the worst, but doctors said that it's actually very common to experience implantation bleeding later on. It was a sort of pinky colour mixed in with white discharge which lasted a days or so, then turned to a light tan brown colour for a few days following. Only minimal amounts when wiping.

Really hope your temp shoots back up for you tomorrow!! I will be checking in to see how you get on :)


----------



## justmeinlove

Thank you and for me it was proper noticeable blood, that just appeared then vanished.
I don't get it :-/


----------



## justmeinlove

And today the temp goes up ;) Am ignoring it in terms of any significance until tomorrow - will see if tomorrow crashes out (AF due tomorrow).


----------



## x Helen x

Woohoo!! That looks promising hun! When are you testing? :)


----------



## justmeinlove

Saturday. IF it doesn't crash out before then, which it may well do!


----------



## Reddybec

Ola!

I just wanted to share my little story&#8230;..

I experienced the same thing this month, and it all ended in the most shocking but wonderful way possible.

I have been a naughty girl many times over in my lifetime &#8211; my youth was spent being not as a careful as I should have been with the men in my life, and yet not once have I ever had a pregnancy scare. Not even a snifter of a mini me on the horizon.

As a result, and now I&#8217;m all settled and well, much older (dammit) I pretty much came to the conclusion that I must be a hollowed out old maid, with raisins where my ovaries should be&#8230;&#8230;.especially since I got married 3 years ago, did a year of NTNP, followed by 2 years of TTC (not militantly &#8211; no charting or anything &#8211; but I did buy a CBFM)&#8230;.still no frigging joy &#8211; gah!

Both hubby and myself want kids though, so rather than resign myself to being childless we got ourselves down to the doctors and had some tests. He&#8217;s fine, I&#8217;m fine (had 21 day bloods, HSG thingy (God that hurt), internal scan for polyps or scarring) &#8211; nothing wrong with either one of us. I was ovulating by myself and despite having the CBFM (which gave me an egg every time, without fail) we were still not getting knocked up!

So the specialist prescribed me with 3 months of Clomid. I got myself all excited, thinking &#8220;this will do it &#8211; I&#8217;ll have 9 babies in one go!&#8221;. Took my Clomid for the first month, got my egg on the CBFM, boinked lots on the right days, and git faced AF still showed as expected. 

Refusing to be beaten I climbed back on my Clomid horse but this time I decided to go all out, and boost my fertile CM too. I started drinking loads of water, and took Fertile CM from the day AF ended (on top of my Clomid). I also started temping and still had my CBFM. Essentially I went proper hardcore militant &#8211; trained members of the SAS would have been in awe of my full on attack on the TTC mountain.

This was the first and only month my stupid CBFM did not give me an egg. I could not believe it. I started cursing Clomid and happily blamed it for buggering up my normally nice and calm cycle. And it gave me bloody thrush (which I have never had so I spent 3 days thinking my bits were about to fall off &#8211; it hurt soooo much). However, my BBT chart seemed to show ovulation earlier in the month, and we&#8217;d only managed to do it on the day of ovulation (and 3 days after) thanks to the thrush. Naturally I assumed I was out and my military styled approach had failed miserably.

It was weird though, as like you, I&#8217;d had bleeding (it came and went really quickly &#8211; bright red and then gone) on 2 days (you can see it marked on my chart)

It got to the point where I even started complaining online about the fact AF was on the way, but not here yet, and I just wanted it to show so I could try my last round of Clomid.

Then someone mentioned that my temps looked awfully high and was I sure I&#8217;m not pregnant. I&#8217;d had no symptoms (apart from getting up at 5am every morning to pee, but I put that down to the water drinking). So, get home from work one day, and go pee on a cheapy strip test I&#8217;d had for a while. Nothing came up so left it in the bathroom, went off and whinged online about it being a BFN and then went about my evening business. A few hours later, and time for bed. While brushing my teeth I decide to study my cheapy test a bit more (I know, TTC suicide) and swear I see a faint line. I was so completely and utterly convinced it could not be right I decided to end the hope quickly and pulled out the FRER I had on back up. Piddled on it, and a BFP popped up straight away.

Did some blinking, general stuttering, and all out grinning, and then told hubby.

Since then I&#8217;ve done multiple tests (I can&#8217;t stop) and all positive.

So your bleeding could mean positive. It can happen.

Babydust to all!

xxxx

<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d79a6/">My Ovulation Chart</a> || <a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com" style="font-size:smaller;" >Ovulation Tracker</a>


----------



## justmeinlove

Reddy, thank you for that awesome story! :) I really appreciate the time it must have taken you to type it out and the way you write is very familiar to me and made me smile :D

Well I'll hope that's me too! :) but am firmly stamping on my hopes for today, as yesterday the disappointment was horrible and I'm not sure I'm ok to let that amount of hope back in until I have a good reason to :p

But thank you!!!!! :D

It's also AWESOME to hear about someone else who had the here and gone again blood. I was beginning to think I must be a freak! :o


----------



## saveme

I'm wishing and hoping you get your BFP your temp did shoot back up, and still no AF so you still are in it... Crossing everything for you Hun.


----------



## veronica s

I know all the anxiety and stress you ladies are feeling. I'm praying for a BFP for you all! I am at 12 dpo. No spotting and all hpt tests Ive taken have been a BFN, including this morning.........Anyone want to look at my BBT chart and tell me if you think my chances are gone? Just be honest.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3dada3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Calendar


----------



## justmeinlove

veronica, to me that looks like a really weird chart I had in March where my temp fell under the coverline a couple of times and then 16 dpo FINALLY AF kicked in.
So by that comparison I'd say you'll get a bfn.
but who knows! :o


----------



## veronica s

justmeinlove said:


> veronica, to me that looks like a really weird chart I had in March where my temp fell under the coverline a couple of times and then 16 dpo FINALLY AF kicked in.
> So by that comparison I'd say you'll get a bfn.
> but who knows! :o

Is your march chart on FF? I'd like to take a look at it. =)


----------



## justmeinlove

Any idea how I link it? *glares at FF*


----------



## justmeinlove

OK does this show it?

<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b481e/" style="font-size:smaller;" >
<img src="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b481e//thumb.png" />
<br /> My Ovulation Chart</a> || <a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com" style="font-size:smaller;" >Ovulation Chart</a>


----------



## veronica s

justmeinlove said:


> OK does this show it?
> 
> <a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b481e/" style="font-size:smaller;" >
> <img src="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b481e//thumb.png" />
> <br /> My Ovulation Chart</a> || <a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com" style="font-size:smaller;" >Ovulation Chart</a>

 I can actually get to your charts from your signature, but it only shows May and June. And I took the web address from the link you posted above and checked it out, and it shows the same thing. Not sure how to view march.


----------



## justmeinlove

hmmmm :\
Well basically it looked pretty normal for the before ovulation bit and the temp increased as normal but then around half way through the 2ww it started dropping, fell below the coverline once and in the end FF removed the crosshairs (very annoying). Basically it looks ok until about half way through where it starts to drop, and in the end it looks like the second half just sort of drooped sideways, fell massively below coverline for 3 days, recovered for one day and then my AF started.

Am sorry I can't work out how to show you the chart.


----------



## veronica s

justmeinlove said:


> hmmmm :\
> Well basically it looked pretty normal for the before ovulation bit and the temp increased as normal but then around half way through the 2ww it started dropping, fell below the coverline once and in the end FF removed the crosshairs (very annoying). Basically it looks ok until about half way through where it starts to drop, and in the end it looks like the second half just sort of drooped sideways, fell massively below coverline for 3 days, recovered for one day and then my AF started.
> 
> Am sorry I can't work out how to show you the chart.

Thanks for trying :hugs:


----------



## x Helen x

veronica s said:


> I know all the anxiety and stress you ladies are feeling. I'm praying for a BFP for you all! I am at 12 dpo. No spotting and all hpt tests Ive taken have been a BFN, including this morning.........Anyone want to look at my BBT chart and tell me if you think my chances are gone? Just be honest.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3dada3/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart || Ovulation Calendar

If your temp goes up or stays up tomorrow then I'd say that's looking pretty good! Possible implantation dip at 11dpo. If indeed you had implanted at 11dpo then a positive probably wouldn't show until tomorrow (if that) anyway :)


----------



## x Helen x

justmeinlove said:


> hmmmm :\
> Well basically it looked pretty normal for the before ovulation bit and the temp increased as normal but then around half way through the 2ww it started dropping, fell below the coverline once and in the end FF removed the crosshairs (very annoying). Basically it looks ok until about half way through where it starts to drop, and in the end it looks like the second half just sort of drooped sideways, fell massively below coverline for 3 days, recovered for one day and then my AF started.
> 
> Am sorry I can't work out how to show you the chart.

Another high temp today I see!!! Your chart looks great, I'm really hoping the best for you!


----------



## justmeinlove

BFP today! :o I guess that the blood at 9dpo WAS implantation! :D

Thanks for being awesome! :D


----------



## x Helen x

OMG!!!!! Congratulations!!! That's fantastic news!! :happydance:


----------



## veronica s

justmeinlove said:


> BFP today! :o I guess that the blood at 9dpo WAS implantation! :D
> 
> Thanks for being awesome! :D

:saywhat: How awesome. Congrats!


----------

